
Show HN: Guess the next BTC Price and beat the others in the leaderboard - shapiro92
http://cryptoseer.io/
======
aryamaan
>limit the ammount of bets

small typo.

~~~
shapiro92
oh! will fix later (dont wanna do a deployment now). What did you think?

